# I can't believe your gone PK



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I got home from work today and I was crushed to see my beloved PK unmoving. I knew he wasn't well, but I didn't think he was that bad. Damn those parasites, if I hadda known how bad you were I'd have kept you in treatment for two weeks! A month!










I'll miss seeing your grouchy face, flaring at my pencil, or my mug of coffee. Oh PK, I'll miss you so. Even Champagne will miss you.

When I bought you, I thought you were a female. You bobbed along in the sorority, and lo, you were flaring! And wildly! I looked and looked, and sure enough, no egg spot, big gills, you were a male plakat.










I saw you hiding in the horribly over crowded disease infested tank. A stunning find that I knew I would love. And now, my dearest PK, you are gone.

You had 5 months of happy days, live plants, more live plants, balmy temperature, and all the bloodworms you could steal. You even had a taste of live shrimp. I was so cross! But I'd give you a shrimp every week if you would only come back to me.

Farewell my dear mustard gas beauty, you had far too short a life.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

He was a beauty! Try to take comfort in the fact he had many happy days thanks to you.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I knew he had parasites, kinda hard to miss, but I didn't realize just how bad he was. I had already placed an order for lots of new supplies, yummy food and medicine even a new heater. But I guess I was too late.

I saw a mustard gas, and I made the pet shop guy work to find her, pardon him. And when I saw him flaring, I got so excited thinking she might be a plakat. He wasn't much of a nester, but he did give me a few small ones.

When the ground thaws he will go in my flower box, under the bleeding heart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel ya, just lost Artemis to dropsy :'(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor boy, may he rest in peace


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------

